
KLM to fund development of fuel-efficient Flying-V plane - crivabene
https://www.cnn.com/travel/article/klm-flying-v-plane-scli-intl/index.html
======
perfunctory
Every time I read about increased efficiency I have to think about Jevons
paradox
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jevons_paradox](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jevons_paradox)

~~~
crivabene
True - however in case of air travel passenger demand it is already forecasted
to increase considerably, thus greater efficiency should just make it more
sustainable.

